# help!!



## bsurovick (Aug 19, 2008)

here is the scenario...pt was seen by doc in hospital on 2/13, 2/14 and 2/15...pt has surgery on 2/18/08...then returned to OR on 2/25/08...medicare denying dos 2/18/08 as needing modifier b/c it's in a global.  pt also had heart surgery.  i can't find a modifier for surgery performed by different physician in post op period.  any ideas?  

Bridget


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 19, 2008)

Can you elaborate on the two surgeries and if they were done by physicians using the same NPI?  You may just have to appeal with your supporting documentation.


----------



## bsurovick (Aug 19, 2008)

Two different surgeons, two different NPI's.  He had a heart cath the day before, and the my doc (general surgeon) took him to the OR for gallbladder surgery.  i am starting to think i just need to submit with documentation/justification as well!  

Bridget


----------

